# First show of this season!



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I'm off to the first show for this season. 
I was up ALL last night because of the allergy medicine I took so let's hope I stay awake 

I'm showing 
Painted feather star sophya:









South oaks classy cricket:









Her head got cut off in the picture lol 
And 
Little tots estate phoebe









Cricket has a little sunburn & is peeling/flaking. Any advice for that? 
I hope the judge doesn't look at me like my animal is mangy! 

Anyway, it's a jackpot show. 
Wish me luck! 
Ill post updated pics of the girls if I get a min to take some!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Good luck in your show!!! I have no advice for the sun burn other than maybe the human remedy of aloe.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Good luck Emilie!!!! I hope you win!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Good luck Emilie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, sunburn relieve for people works, you can put some aloevera gel or something on it, then apply sunscreen to the rest of where you think she will sun burn.

Good luck!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I guys, I think lacie and autumn (Delilah) will be the most happy!!  lol 
I got 2nd in showmanship. There was like 15-20 people in there too!(; 
4th place with cricket (not doing too well but I expect more after she freshens!) 
FIRST place with sophya  he loved her. Said she's a great doe and yeah. 
FIRST with phoebe. Course she was the only one in the class but said she was really well put together & is holding up very well considering her age. And DIDNT say anything at all about her loose shoulders!









That's a picture of me in showmanship with sophya. 
I think he chose 1st over me because I didn't have my white show shirt on and my animal didn't have enough problems to show that I can hold myself together. I realize now that I need to pull her front legs back a bit more! Lol

Overall, I'm SUPER happy with that judge, he's really respectful, smart, just a GREAT guy!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats Emilie!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

More pics!!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks scottyhorse!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:stars:  :wahoo: Congrats! I knew Sophya would do well! And Phoebe! (On Sophya, her rear legs are too far back and her fronts are too far forward, just so you know for next time) 

 Shes so tiny! Like a baby compared to my babies :ROFL:


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Eeee!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! I love Sophya she's my fav out of your does Cricket is next best. You guys looked good! So when Sophya has a doe kid I get it right? (;


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congrats Emilie!! Looking good!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys ;P
Lacie, I had noticed the judge liked when their legs were further back then normal (and sophya HATES standing like that lol ) so I put them like that to satisfy the judge, of that makes sense  
Thank you for telling me 
I so fine on front legs with cricket & phoebe (hiding her loose shoulders lol) it's always sophya....:/ 

Autumn- I suggest you get mr.brown back and start praying for twin doelings or 2 does & a buck cause I'm wanting one from her too I think lol  
She's approximately 2.5-3 months along so! 

Amy- thanks 
It was POURING down rain and I was soaked not to mention sick lol. 
Worst day to be showing in......


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh, and sophya has a really meaty chest so it's hard to go off of her chest when I'm setting her up :/


----------

